# 06 Altima & Sentra SE-R w/2.5L recall



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Found this reading the Vancouver Sun today.

Nissan Canada is urging owners of many 2006 Altimas and Sentra SE-Rs to keep close watch on engine fluid levels while it searches for the cause of an oil consumption problem linked to fires in the U.S.

Owners of Altimas and Sentra SE-R models -- all with 2.5-litre, four-cylinder engines and built between January and May 2006 -- should "frequently" check their oil, the company said. If nothing is showing on the dipstick, they should "immediately add oil and bring their vehicle to a Nissan dealer."

About 2,080 four-cylinder Altimas and 35 SE-Rs, the sportier model of the compact Sentra, are affected, said Nissan Canada spokeswoman Donna Trawinski. An additional 1,977 cars on dealer lots will remain unsold until the problem is solved, she added.

While no fires have been reported in Canada, there have been 17 reports of engine fires linked to low engine oil levels in the U.S., and one minor injury.

While fires are rare, low oil levels can lead to premature engine wear and failures. Nissan is extending warranty coverage on the affected engines to seven years or 160,000 km, but said keeping oil to the proper level should avoid any damage.

Nissan is "aggressively" working to find the cause of the oil consumption, said Ms. Trawinski. She had no details on any change in materials or manufacturing that could have caused the sudden problem in the U.S.-built 2.5-litre engine, which was introduced in the Altima in 2002.

She said Nissan has been in contact with Transport Canada, but wouldn't speculate on whether a recall will be issued. Any recall of the 100,000 affected cars in North America could easily cost the automaker $30 million or more.

Other manufacturers have had recent engine problems, including Ford and General Motors with intake gaskets that can fail prematurely, and Toyota with oil journals that may clog and cause engine damage. None, though, has been forced to stop selling vehicles while seeking the cause of the problem.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Never seen a Altima SE-R with a QR...


----------

